# Meyers 6.5' JEEP Plow for sale



## slapshotmike24

I have a completely restored Meyers 6.5' plow off a Jeep CJ7 for sale. The blade has all new hardware, cutting edge, trip springs, etc... The setup includes the blade, mount, and the e47 pump. The plow can fit on both CJ's and Wranglers. The mount is all there for a CJ, it would only need a few small parts to mount on a YJ wrangler. The plow does NOT include wiring or a controller. Pictures will follow soon. Email at [email protected] or call at 215-738-0011.


----------

